# Advice on cooling for new case



## bobbyd3 (Mar 21, 2008)

I bought this case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025

Will be running athlon 64X2 5000 cpu
4GB ram
XFX geforce 9800 GTX+
750W corsair PSU
2 HD's one 500gb one 750gb

Using this heatsink
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003

I planned on getting this High flow fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054, possibly 3 and replacing the stock case fans

and a pci slot fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119065

You guys think it will be sufficient cooling? I know it will be loud but Im probly going to have to put it in my large closet and run a long cable to monitor as I have no real room in my apartment for a desktop


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

get an antec 900. stock fans will take care of that no problem and be whisper quiet. 

Might want to add a side fan though.


----------



## bobbyd3 (Mar 21, 2008)

I ended up ordering 4 of the Kaze high flow fans mentioned in my first post, and a kaze master fan controller that shows temp rpm.

I also ordered heat sink w/fan for the graphics cards that has excellent reviews.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118037

Scrapped the PCI slot fan idea since bought heatsink

And bought HD Fans that had good reviews.

Also got copper ram heatsinks that got good reviews and were $5 bucks a stick

I can use 3 of the Kaze fans in my case, Im thinking Front and Side fan blowing in and rear blowing out. Any suggestions on different way?
Not sure if I'll use the 4th fan, see when I start putting it together if I have room. I may drill some Vent holes somewhere if possible and have another exhaust fan.

It maybe overkill but I want to keep it cool


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

There might be an issue with the front intake, depends on how much space to the drive bay. Most fans have a 25mm. thickness and the Scythe ones are 38mm. Depends on the case, with some the fan barely goes in, others have a bit of space. May have to move the drive bay a bit, or keep the stock fan if that's the case. Also doesn't look like a whole lot of room for a 4th fan. Top exhaust might work if there's enough room between the psu and the 5 1/4 drive bays.
Personally, I like Scythe's products, have a couple of their HSF's and the Kama Meter fan controller. Nice stuff.


----------

